# Made the switch to Ultegra Di2 11 from 10 Speed



## carbonLORD

Took the whole day of rebuilding but am happy with the results.

Ordered KMC X11SL DLC Black chain and a SRAM Power Dome 11/25 since the old 14 & 15 teeth on the DuraAce cassette ate through the Chris King R45 alloy body by some 3mm. Warrantied for a R45 11 speed axle/cassette body upgrade and re-dished the ENVE 6.7 rear wheel.

Decided I may as well remove the old external battery mounted under the BB and installed a seat post battery. Did a custom mounting job for the new junction box using 2 rubber o-rings that now sits under my Garmin 800 thanks to a custom mount from Tillquist.

May as well upgrade the cL Ciamillo Black Edition GSL's with Micro Cams and re-cable the brake lines while I'm at it.

System immediately worked, didn't need to do any Firmware updates , multishift etc. Immediately noticed how smooth the group functioned. I had around 4500 miles on the original Ultegra Di2 10 speed derailleurs with a KMC X10SL DLC Black chain, DuraAce 11/25 and original derailleurs. Didn't have to upgrade the brake levers but went with new junction boxes just to be safe thought I hear the old ones would have worked just fine. I like the new junction box better anyway.

A worthy upgrade.


----------



## 06SpiceRed

Looks great, clean install on the junction box. I havent made my switch yet (Di2 10sp to Di2 11sp) but I am in the market for a new set of wheels so I figured, might as well do the 6870 RD and 11 sp cassette with it. Besides finding a new gear in the cluster, what have you noticed about the performance between the two systems? Dont get me wrong, my 10 speed is flawless, but since Im buying a new set of wheels, would the investment to go 11 speed be a worth it jump. As for right now, I am not hurting the slightest for a higher or lower gear.


----------



## scottma

Right behind you. I ordered the kit today. I got the full Ultegra kit. Compact crank, 11/32 cassette, levers, chain, internal battery etc. I need the low gears for the hills. I was very happy with the 6070. The 6870 should be even nicer.


----------



## r1lee

06SpiceRed said:


> Looks great, clean install on the junction box. I havent made my switch yet (Di2 10sp to Di2 11sp) but I am in the market for a new set of wheels so I figured, might as well do the 6870 RD and 11 sp cassette with it. Besides finding a new gear in the cluster, what have you noticed about the performance between the two systems? Dont get me wrong, my 10 speed is flawless, but since Im buying a new set of wheels, would the investment to go 11 speed be a worth it jump. As for right now, I am not hurting the slightest for a higher or lower gear.


Don't forget about the chain.


----------



## dcorn

Pics of the whole setup? I'm really considering swapping out my old Sram Red for the 6870 shifting kit. Get a good deal on it anywhere?


----------



## carbonLORD

With crappy iPad camera...









































New S-Works Toupé saddle (battery in seat post).


----------



## the mayor

So you switched the derailluers, junction and cog....and it worked as 11 speed?


----------



## scottma

I took the bike out for a ride this morning and here are my thoughts on the 6770 to 6870 upgrade. I upgraded everything including crankset, brakes and levers, battery.

Operation:
Front shifting is a lot better. Faster going from small to big ring, and quieter. I dont hear that servo whir like I did with the 6770. The rear seems a bit quicker, but not a huge change. The big thing I notice is how silent the driveline is. Its like there is nothing connected to the pedals. This is one aspect of the bike (2013 Roubaix Expert) I have never been happy with. Very nice improvement. New 6800 brakes work well, although I wasnt unhappy with the 6700. I now have multishift which is very cool. I have to remind myself to use it.

Aesthetics:
External to internal battery was a good change. The new "A" junction/control under my Barfly Garmin mount is an improvement. F&R derailleurs are trimmed down from previous. The new crank....neutral. Kind of think the 6700 looked better

Ergonomics:
Levers are very similar to the 6770. They slimmed the hoods down just a bit not in width, but height. I would not want them any smaller and I dont have big hands.

Misc:
I think Shimano could have done a better job with the charging setup. The port in the junction A is tiny and a proprietary connection. A standard micro USB would have been better. What they give you is USB->brick->proprietary cable. You need to provide your own AC->USB adapter. Not a huge deal. Its hard to find much flaw in this groupset.

All in all, very happy. I can tell this is a newer generation product. More refined, mature product.


----------



## carbonLORD

the mayor said:


> So you switched the derailluers, junction and cog....and it worked as 11 speed?


Derailleurs
Junction Box A
Cassette
Chain
(11 speed compatible rear wheel)
Added: Internal battery + one 600mm etube wire to go from junction B to battery...
and two 300mm etube wires to go from the shifters to junction box A.
Kept old shifters which to me seem like the same product with new rubber hoods.


----------



## JSWhaler

Nice setup. I keep going back and forth between going Ultegra Di2 or sticking with my current Sram Red setup. I love the rear shifting, but am constantly annoyed with the front shifting (Yes, I have upgraded to the YAW fd). One deterrent is that my bike runs external cables (non internal di2 setup) which will probably annoy me.


----------



## chojn1

Any problem with the new battery firmware (7/14)?
Shimano has deemed your system in-compatible.
Since that upgrade, there have been multiple reports where the system like yours can no longer shift and will require you to purchase a new 6870 front derailleur. Shimano greedy scheme to make more sales.:mad2:


----------



## willieboy

I was just at the bike shop talking about upgrading my 6770 to 6870. All I heard was you can't. Looks like you can. Nice work. So if I understand it, I should be able to do it with just the front and rear derailleurs, a chain and cassette? Safe to say the current battery, junction box, wiring will work? Levers will work if I read correctly. Thanks for posting this. Great news.


----------



## chojn1

willieboy said:


> I was just at the bike shop talking about upgrading my 6770 to 6870. All I heard was you can't. Looks like you can. Nice work. So if I understand it, I should be able to do it with just the front and rear derailleurs, a chain and cassette? Safe to say the current battery, junction box, wiring will work? Levers will work if I read correctly. Thanks for posting this. Great news.


Yep, that combination works . . . for now.
I would not be too hard on your LBS. They may not know or they may be repeating their manufacturer's recommendation. Shimano, on the other hand deliberately sent a kill switch to any system previously running the 11 speed rear with a 10 speed front. 

Your upgrade cost just went up $250 which Shimano would gladly take. Now what happens if in a few months they deem that the 6770 shifters is incompatible with their 6870 derailleurs and send you a kill switch. Would you be happy shelling out more for Shimano's upgrade tax?

CJ


----------



## willieboy

chojn1 said:


> Yep, that combination works . . . for now.
> I would not be too hard on your LBS. They may not know or they may be repeating their manufacturer's recommendation. Shimano, on the other hand deliberately sent a kill switch to any system previously running the 11 speed rear with a 10 speed front.
> 
> Your upgrade cost just went up $250 which Shimano would gladly take. Now what happens if in a few months they deem that the 6770 shifters is incompatible with their 6870 derailleurs and send you a kill switch. Would you be happy shelling out more for Shimano's upgrade tax?
> 
> CJ


I understand. The other day I went in to have my shifters programmed differently and to add the multi-shift. I got the latest firmware but didn't ask for it so I now know that I will need to buy both derailleurs. I appreciate your knowledge CJ. Question for you. If I buy both derailleurs, chain and cassette, will this be plug in and go or will I be back to the programmer so the system recognizes the new hardware? I'm safe with my current junction boxes, wiring and shifters at this point, right? Thanks again.


----------



## chojn1

Just switch them out and you're good to go.
Just make sure your wheel hub is 11 speed compatible.
No telling how long that would last, though.
Be prepared to pay for new shifters if Shimano decides to send another kill switch for your system in-compatibility.

Alternatively, just enjoy your 10 speed for now. Is that single extra cog worth $500+ in fees?

I am riding the Colorado mountain passes in September and the Hawaiian volcanoes in January. I am just going to switch out my chain wheels to get the ratios I need for those trips. Switching them back when I get home. It'll cost me less than $50.

CJ


----------



## willieboy

chojn1 said:


> Just switch them out and you're good to go.
> Just make sure your wheel hub is 11 speed compatible.
> No telling how long that would last, though.
> Be prepared to pay for new shifters if Shimano decides to send another kill switch for your system in-compatibility.
> 
> Alternatively, just enjoy your 10 speed for now. Is that single extra cog worth $500+ in fees?
> 
> I am riding the Colorado mountain passes in September and the Hawaiian volcanoes in January. I am just going to switch out my chain wheels to get the ratios I need for those trips. Switching them back when I get home. It'll cost me less than $50.
> 
> CJ


Actually, yes. I have two 11 speed Campy bikes and I use them all. Especially in my favorite areas. I'm old and need all the help I can get. Thanks again for all the help and answers. I'm clear on my path now


----------



## dkilburn

Real nice S Works!


----------



## willieboy

Yes, super nice S-Works! I should have mentioned that earlier.


----------



## willieboy

After making the switch Yesterday from 6770 to 6870 I'm back on 11 speed. I will agree with the OP. The front derailleur is quicker and quieter. The rear seems about the same but with one more gear  tonight I mounted my Powertap G3 rear wheel with Campy free hub and with a few adjustments it works just fine. Then again, it was on the work stand. Will try it out Sunday morning.


----------

